# U&C Fees



## cpccpma (Jul 23, 2010)

Happy Friday! I am working on a project and need 2-3 sources for usual and customary fees. Would appreciate any input on what sources everyone else is using. Thanks so much!


----------



## cyndeew (Jul 26, 2010)

There are really not a lot of resources - most are based on a percentage of Medicare, say 150% for a low, 200% for a median fee and 250-300% for a high. 

Here is a book you might find helpful - Physicians Fee & Coding Guide (Mag Mutual). 

Also, many web based coding software products have fees calculated, but they are based on a percentage of Medicare allowables, which you can do yourself.


----------



## cpccpma (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you for the info......for the life of me I can't remember how to calculate these....what is the formula? Thanks!


----------



## cyndeew (Aug 24, 2010)

Example:  Medicare Fee is $50

Fee at 150% of Medicare - $50 X 150% = $75
Fee at 200% of Medicare - $50 X 200% = $100
Fee at 300% of Medicare - $50 X 300% = $150


----------

